# MAIL : masquer l'aperçu des mails



## applejuice (22 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

Voilà j'au un problème avec l'application mail :
Je souhaiterai ne pas afficher la partie qui montre le contenu du mail. J'ai bien essayé en faisant FENETRE / FENETRE DE MESSAGE mais cette dernière reste inexorablement présente... 

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ?

merci


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2009)

Il suffit que tu fasses glisser la barre qui sépare la liste des mails en haut du contenu du mail sélectionné en bas, et que tu la fasses glisser jusqu'en bas : l'aperçu du mail n'apparaît plus.


----------



## Spoutnick63 (22 Septembre 2009)

Hello

Tu prends la barre de séparation avec la souris et tu la descends vers le bas.
Un double click sur la barre la fait disparaître. En passant la souris dessus, un popup te donne la solution.

flute grillé


----------



## applejuice (22 Septembre 2009)

oh p***** c'était tellement simple que j'y avais pas pensé...

merci à vous deux.


----------

